# Organic Potting Soil with Lava Rock Cap



## Nick72 (26 Apr 2020)

My 50g tank has been running for 15 months.

I've been injecting CO2 and dosing DIY dry fertilisers for around 10 months with mixed results.

All this while I've been working with a 2.5 Inch Indonesian lava rock substrate.

I'd like to put a 2 inch Organic Potting Soil substrate underneath my current lava rock.

Any advice on this plan? Any pitfalls I should be aware of?


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





Nick72 said:


> I'd like to put a 2 inch Organic Potting Soil substrate underneath my current lava rock.


The organic matter will be oxidisable, so can potentially remove a lot of oxygen from the water. Do you know what the potting substrate is? and whether it has added nutrients?

Have a look at @Tim Harrison tutorial <"The Soil Substrate or Dirted Planted Tank - A How to Guide">.

cheers Darrel


----------

